# How many mealworms in a 60g tub ?



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello,

Roughly how many mealworms do you get in a 60g tub from Livefoods.co.uk ?

Thanks.


----------



## olliesarea (Apr 15, 2009)

over 100, but i haven't counted- there the tubs i buy though they last a while


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh really, thanks.


----------

